# White spots in Stool



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

The past few days I've been pretty constipated and have had trapped gas, but last night and this morning I noticed small white spots all around my stool. The white spots look like seeds and I have no clue what I should do, nor do i know what it is. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Are you taking or have you just started any medications? Even OTC's or any time released items.Sometimes also, say foods like tomato seeds or other possiblities perhaps.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Umm nope, I'm not on any medications, i'm also having some abdominal pain. It could be the food I ate though.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

AllStrZ said:


> Umm nope, I'm not on any medications, i'm also having some abdominal pain. It could be the food I ate though.


Yes it could be the foods you eat. sesame seeds,orange seeds, watermelon seeds all come to mind. I've experienced this before with undigested food such as these. A few times, and I don't mean to be gross, but I've passed whole pinto beans that for whatever reason didn't get chewed properly.


----------

